# Awesome Pic.new2004 Mathew Bows



## mtoxx78 (Apr 8, 2003)

get a life numbskull......


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Hopefully the '04 bows will be more readily available than the current years bows were after the ATA show. But for some reason, I'm just not all that excited to see what's new I'm totally happy with what I'm shooting now.


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Hey, Hey*

I like what Mike is saying. I feel the same way. When I find one that works and feels good... I'm true to her. WR


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

doesn't matter what they come out with, I've got a single cam bow and one is enough for me. Buy the way it's a New Berry bow and it shoots as good as any single cam I have tried..


----------



## HARLEYHUNTER (Aug 19, 2003)

*me three*

I havent checked out the newberry bow,hard to look at anything once you shoot a martin!, you get martinized


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

HARLEYHUNTER said:


> *well I can not get my system to post them,or maybe I just wanted to get you excited about the new BULLCHIT they have in months to come *


Well boys and girls... it looks like jerry jones is back...


----------



## justshoot (Jul 26, 2003)

I thought he had changed his name to "shoes" the past 
couple of weeks.. has he changed again???? I hate it when
that happens...lol....


----------



## justshoot (Jul 26, 2003)

but you're right Jim, it sure sounds like him from reading
the post..


----------



## TECbownut (Dec 25, 2002)

what a jack#$%!!!


----------



## whodat (May 20, 2003)

harleyhunter did you come up to milwaukee for the 100th anniversary? it was nice to see that h-d picked elton john as the role model. his opening comments were " i've never ridden one, but i heard their the rolls-royce of motorcycles." if you want to experience the rolls-royce in archery, buy a matthews. ha-ha


----------

